# Boot hangs at Mounting local Filesystems [solved]

## MagnaDoodle666

Gentoo just stopped booting for no apparent reason. It now hangs at Mounting local filesystems. This system had been running perfectly for about one month. There might something with my hard drive as previously my ext3 partition just got weirdly corrupted. I didn't do anything special and the filesystem seems to be ok since I can access it from Windows with Explore2fs.

I know this isn't much info.

here is my fstab:

```
dev/hdb5    /boot    ext2    defaults       1 2

/dev/hdb6    /home    reiserfs    defaults       0 0

/dev/hdb7    none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdb8    /    ext3    defaults       0 1

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom  iso9660  ro,users,noauto,unhide   0 0

/dev/hdb1   /mnt/windows ntfs  ro,utf8,umask=0222   0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults             0 0

```

Edit: It was a reiserfs corruption problem. Used reiserfsck to solve it.Last edited by MagnaDoodle666 on Sun Mar 26, 2006 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aries-Belgium

You try to boot from a live cd and check the filesystem with:

```
fsck.ext3 /dev/hdb8
```

----------

## IdeCable

Hey g33ks,

I decided to add to this post.

This fix worked for me.

I am running an AMD 64 Gentoo 2006.1 stage 3 server. 

I was running VMware Server and baaaaaaammm it crashed on me.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I was not able to mount back the other partitions.. Anyway... that same error message at bootup.

It is interesting to see that it didn't executed the fsck.reiserfs automaticly.

I run a RAID1 with ReiserFS. I had to mount back my RAID 1 over the live cd. 

So once I had my /dev/mdX device re-created and re-assembeled from mdadm, I was able to run the fsck over it.

I had to --rebuild-tree

After the operation completed, the server was back online after my reboot.   :Cool: 

----------

